# 5 Cichlids, 3 with one Cloudy eye



## DonnieS (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey eveyone, well i got 5 cichlids from a friend that breeds them. All from lake Malawi. Well the second day i had had them i noticed the zebra had a cloudy eye NOT both eyes , then next morning the 2 of my Metriaclima lombardoi kenyi had one cloudy eye each. they had been scratching against the rocks so i treated tank with "Parasite Clear"tank buddies made by Jungle Laboratories . they are no longer Scratching against anything. They seem healthy, eating , bowl movements are good, colors on them are good. I noticed they have been fighting at nighttime. I read other forums and figured they might have just got an infection from a bite to the eyes or from the scratching on rocks. Well its been 2 days and the eyes seem to get a little better since treatment. i cant get a picture up .... the worst cichlid has cloudy eye with fuzz or fungus growing on it you can still see the pupils of all fish [/img]

PH 7.6
High range PH 7.8
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 5.0ppm
Alkalinity 120-180

29gallon tank, Filter ,Heater, Bubble machine, 
feed with Tetra Flake food once a day, they all eat , they dont spit out excess food

Not sure whats going on . if anyone has experience with this and a cure write me back .


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Like you said, fungus, it's probably not a parasite and is likely cause by fighting.
Kenyi need minimum 75 gallons, that's why they're fighting. What size are the fish and what are the rest of the species?
As for treatment, do a 30% water change and vacuum, remove carbon and dose accordingly with Melafix as per their instructions.


----------



## DonnieS (Jan 10, 2011)

hey thanyou for your information, *** been doing what you said and they are getting alot better, and the fish are two 4'' two 3'' one 2 1/2'' im not really sure what species , i was told 4'' is the blue zebra , other 4'' im not sure i think Metriaclima lombardoi kenyi light blue , 2 1/2'' dark blue zebra , two 3'' i think Metriaclima estherae Red Zebra , im going to try to figure out how to load image so you can see . When i got the fish he did tell me the two are zebra and the others i forgot what kinds , i did some identity research and my guess was the Kenyi??


----------



## DonnieS (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, and glad to hear they're on the mend. :thumb: 
Here's my take on the fish identities (anyone else jump in here).
In the first pic:
Left - Pseudotropheus crabro (Bumblebee)
Top - Metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi, female)
Right - Another Bumblebee
Bottom - Metriaclima Estherae (Red Zebra) and another one hiding between the rocks.
Now, unfortunately 30 gallons isn't enough for these folks, they're going to continue fighting and fish are going to die one way or another. Best thing to do would be to start over, see if you can trade them in at your LFS, or, pick up a 75gallon or larger tank.
Take a look in the cookie cutter sections for species ideas, that size tank is great for Tanganyikan shell dwellers. (My next tank) 
Here's a great read about Neolamprologus brevis that has me hooked, and I don't even have the fish yet.


----------



## DonnieS (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the species , it looks like they are what you wrote. Well the fighting was when i put them in the tank and they were establishing their territory. They actually came from a 55 gal tank with over 100 Malawi cichlids. *** been feeding them once a day. i thiink this is too much , soo *** decided starting tonight that i will feed them ever 2 or 3 days. My Ammonia and Nitrite sky rocketed in a few days. i do have the Nitrate their also that was high. i performed a 75% water change and very well vaccum clean. This was suggested by a nearby aquatic store i go to and rely on for my problems and purchases. Seemed to work out good. 
Ammonia 0.15
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 25ppm

The Female you pointed out earlier in my pictures is amazing, she changes colors as her moods change. Not sure if she is going to mate with anyone tho. I love these javascript:emoticon(':fish:')fish and i will update you on any changes that happen in the future..

Thanks, 
DonnieS


----------

